# North Dakota Taxidermy Competition & Show this Weekend!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

March 6th through 8th, 2009
The 24th Annual North Dakota Taxidermy Association Wildlife Art Show
Best Western Doublewood Inn, Bismark, ND

Got cabin fever? Join us in Bismarck this weekend for the 24th annual NDTA Wildlife Art Show. The show room will be open to the public both Saturday and Sunday! Birds to Big Game and everything in between! A cheap and fun way to spend an afternoon with the family! We'll see you there!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Any chance this will ever be hosted in the East?? 
Good Luck and hope the show turns out great!!! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

woodpecker said:


> Any chance this will ever be hosted in the East??
> Good Luck and hope the show turns out great!!! :beer:


Would love to see it in Fargo someday, but there is a jillion taxidermists in the Bismarck area and they have a lot of pull! I think they should tie it in with the Sportsmans Show at Fargodome. Guaranteed crowd for the showroom, plenty of meeting rooms, would draw a lot of taxidermists from Minnesota which has many more taxidermists than we do in N.D.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

By switching back and forth I would think they would be tapping a new market, drawing more people in!! Does Bismarck, Minot, etc. have an equivelant to a Sportsmans Show?? What better time like you mentioned for a Taxi. show!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Anybody get any pictures please post up! Thanks!


----------

